# Max seems like he's hunching over



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

I noticed a few days ago that my boy Max seems like when he's walking or jumping up against the fence that he has this hunched over look to him. I was going to call the vet about it today, but I thought it was just all of his hair that may be making him look like that, because he has a lot, but I was noticing it again today and I'm getting paranoid. I was feeling along his spine, and it feels like it is sticking up just a little in the middle. I don't know if it was just my imagination since I really don't know what I'm feeling for, but I think I'm going to go ahead and run him to the vet tomorrow just to ease my mind. Has anyone else ever noticed this or know what it may mean, or am I just being paranoid? Thanks ahead of time to anyone who may be able to help me out.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Has Max had regular bowel movements? Josie started walking hunched over when she was constipated. That's my only guess. I hope Max is feeling better soon!

Josie says: Mommy gave me pumpkin to eat and it helped me poop really good.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You might want to call your vet and ask them what they think. I'm wondering if it means he could be in some kind of pain or discomfort.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tilly gets hunched over when she has a tummy ache. But, she also LOOKS like she's hunched over at times when her hair gets to a certain point in growing out.

Might want to call your vet.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Shiva would definitely hunch when she was in pain - either her back or her knees. My advice is to have your vet check her out.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Have the vet check it out. It could be the back or it could be be nothing. Better safe than sorry, try not to worry and try not to let him jump just in case.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would suspect pain. I've had dogs hunch from a mild tummy ache to a UTI to disc disease.


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the ideas. I'm going to definately try to get him into the vet tomorrow although I think they do surgeries tomorrow morning, but I can take him to work with me and run him over in the afternoon since it's only a few blocks away. I wouldn't know what to do if it's anything major. He's my puppies daddy and named Charmin Maximus because that's what he is.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Tristan hunched and I took him to a chiropracter and she put his pelvis back in alignment. He skipped too. Hope you find out what is bothering him soon.

Tina


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

Actually that's Charm-N-Maximus as in charming, not as in Charmin the toilet paper. Thought I might need to clarify that in case someone thought I named him after toilet paper :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I agree that this sounds like your baby is in pain. The vet is my answer too. I would also try to recall things like when was the last bowel movement, is he urinating without a problem, have there been any dietary changes including treats?


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

I know there haven't been any diet changes but I'm not sure about the bathroom issues because he runs in and out of his doggy door to go whenever he wants. That does kind of sound like it could be the problem though. I still hope it's nothing serious. It definately doesn't affect his bark any. He still gets that high pitched bark going when someone comes in.


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

I am awake right now :new_shocked: (2:00 am) because I started worrying about Max in my sleep I guess. I was also worried about the babies since they have started wandering off more. Anyway, I got to thinking about it and made the comment that he hadn't had any diet changes because I never give them anything besides their regular dog food. Then I remembered that we had some steak last week, and I thought it would be such a waste to just throw the tid bits left over away when the dogs would enjoy them so much. Well, I guess I should have thrown them away, because now that I think about it, it seems like Max started hunching over within a few days of that. :brownbag: I wonder if it caused him to get backed up or something got stuck since his body is not used to things like that. I guess I can wonder forever or at least until I get him to the vet today. I'm glad I remembered that though, so now maybe the vet will have something to go on. Have a good rest of the night. I think I'll go back to bed now.


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

I want to thank everybody for their concern for Max. As it turns out, he has a bacterial infection, but the vet wasn't sure where. They did check his prostrate and that was fine. He got a shot and an antibiotic and some anti inflammatory pills and he is only supposed to go outside to potty only. He usually has free reign, during the day, to go in and out of our house through the doggy door, but it's about 15 degrees and snowing right now, so the vet said keep him in, in this weather. I figure that probably means my other malts too, so I've closed off the doggy door and put Max in a pen so hopefully the others won't get sick, especially my mama and babies. They're on two different levels of the house at all times though, so as long as I don't pass it to them, they should be okay. 
Poor Max. I hope he gets over it fast. I'm just upset that I didn't notice it and get him to the vet sooner. That's what I hate about having to go to work every day. Sometimes you just get too busy. But it helps pay for my malts and vet bills. :biggrin:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Hope Max gets to feeling better soon! :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Hope he's on the road to recovery now that you have a dx and meds.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Glad that you took him to the vet and that he's on the road to recovery. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

> Hope he's on the road to recovery now that you have a dx and meds.[/B]


I hope so too. Hopefully none of my other malts will get it. I'm keeping a close eye on them and Max in a separate area. He's not used to that because he always plays with the others. I'm just glad it wasn't as bad as I was worried it was. Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

I think I mentioned in another post that this morning is when they usually do surgeries at my vet. I had to drop Max off on the way to work this morning for them to look at him, and there were others dropping their dogs off for spaying, neutering, etc. All I could think of was how sometimes doctors cut off the wrong leg or take out the wrong part, or operate on the wrong person. I told the receptionist to make sure the vet knew Max wasn't there for any surgeries because I'm not ready to have him neutered yet. She said she would make sure, but I was tempted to put a sign on his cage to make sure they didn't accidently get him mixed up with another dog. Anybody ever have something like this happen?


----------

